

Ask HN: EU startup threatened by US troll. Worst-case scenario? - trolled

We recently got contacted by a US-based patent troll who owns a very broad software patent, which would be probably invalid under Alice Corp v. CLS Bank. What&#x27;s the worst-case scenario if we refuse to settle and get sued? On top of having to avoid operating in the US, which is not of critical importance for us, would we be facing other consequences?
======
ummyupyup
ummyupyup@gmail: email me. ASAP by the sound of it..

------
ummyupyup
wow. please contact me ummyupyup@gmail.com. See if I can understand this
clearer. Expatriate of PR.

